# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb agressie en geweld meegemaakt toen ik een zorginstelling bezocht

## Leontien

Nieuws op medicalfacts.nl:

In de sector zorg en welzijn worden medewerkers geregeld met agressie en geweld geconfronteerd, variërend van schelden en beledigen tot (soms grof) lijfelijk geweld. Bijvoorbeeld omdat cliënten op deze wijze (snel) hun behandeling willen afdwingen, of omdat er drank of drugs in het spel zijn. Deels komt de agressie ook voort uit frustratie en angst van de cliënt en zijn omgeving, of vloeit voort uit het ziektebeeld of de beperkingen van de cliënt. In de sector zorg en welzijn staat de cliënt in het primaire proces centraal. Hierdoor kan er een dilemma ontstaan tussen de belangen van de cliënt en die van de zorg- of welzijnmedewerker.

*Heb jij agressie en geweld meegemaakt wanneer je een zorginstelling bezocht? Bijvoorbeeld wanneer je in het ziekenhuis was of bij de huisarts of bij thuiszorg of bij jeugdzorg, etc.*

*Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!*


Bron: medicalfacts.nl

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb tot nu toe zelf nog geen geweld of agressie meegemaakt *klopt even af* als ik in een zorginstelling was.

Mijn neef geeft jaren als verpleegkundige op de Van Mesdag kliniek en op de psychiatrische afdeling van het UMCG gewerkt en daar was wel redelijk veel agressie en geweld tussen patiënten of patiënt en verpleegkundige (vooral bij de Van Mesdag).
Verder las ik vandaag dat in het UMCG een verpleegkundige was aangevallen en gewond geraakt door een patiënte die gelijk behandeld wou worden en het advies had gekregen naar de dokter te gaan omdat ze niet was doorverwezen en geen eerste hulp nodig was... Waar gaat dat toch heen met deze wereld  :Confused:

----------


## Joyce137

Ook als mede patiënt kom je geweld tegen en niet alleen als hulpverlener.
Door de vele bezuiniggingen binnen de zorg en te veel administratieve verplichtingen denk aan uren registratie (User)zijn er vaak te weinig mensen op de werkvloer. Helaas is dan de keus snel gemaakt voor separatie of isolatie, dit gaat zelden vreedzaam en de onrust dit daardoor ontstaat gaat over op andere patiënten. Gelukkig zijn er steeds meer instellingen die er alles aan doen om dwang en drang terug te dringen. Verder zijn er gelukkig hele goede verpleegkundigen, maar helaas zitten er ook nog steeds mensen in dit vak met een tunnelvisie of die puur voor het geld werken. En ja sommige patiënten zijn echt hopeloze gevallen die kwaad zijn op de hele wereld en op een ieder die op dat moment bij hun in de buurt zijn, mede patiënt of hulpverlener dat maakt dan geen verschil.

----------


## ikke64

En mijn dochter is in opleiding voor psygisch verpleegkundige. Die kan inmiddels een boek schrijven.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Joyce137

Misschien kan ik samen met haar een boek schrijven zij als verpleegkundige, ik als patiënt, met als titel "We stonden op het verkeerde moment op de verkeerde plaats"

----------


## ikke64

Het probllem in deze is dat zij, zeker als een collega weer eens de L*l is, er zelf op af moet om het probleem goed schiks of kwaad schiks op te lossen. Nou ik neem m'n petje voor haar en haar collega's af. Wat een idiooten zitten er soms opgesloten, of nog erger lopen er nog los ook.
Pas heeft een cliënt van 5 personeel leden de banden lek gestoken, alle 4, zij ondekte het toen haar linker achterband knapte met een gangetje van 130/140. Als dit haar linker voorband was geweest. Hadden we ipv een belletje van haar, twee van die blauwe mannen op bezoek gekregen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Joyce137

@Ikke,
Ook ik heb respect voor jou dochter, want wil je dit beroep goed kunnen uitvoeren moet je *echt*om je medemens geven, en zo als ik al zei er zitten hele gedreven en goede hulpverleners tussen. Het probleem is echter dat als client het ook niet altijd een vrije keus is, dat je daar beland en dat je dan ook best geregeld agressie van mede clienten tegenkomt wat je er absoluut er niet bij kunt hebben. En ja je heb echt gestoorde clienten, zal maar niet zeggen wat ze van mij daar mee mogen doen, gr Joyce

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Joyce,

Ik weet niet wat ze er van jou mee mogen doen. Voor mij is er maar één mogelijkheid. Misschien heel hard maar een valse hond zou ik ook in laten slapen!!!!
We moeten in deze samenleving eens niet zo moeilijk doen. Ik heb mijn kinderen en mijn vrouw gevraagt me een pilletje te geven als ik zo gek zou worden. Of een gevaar voor de samenleving. En ik hoop oprecht dat ze zich aan mijn verzoek houden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Joyce137

Hallo Ikke, 
Jou oplossing zou meteen de oplossing zijn voor het personeels tekort, want het vervelende is dat het iedereen zomaar kan overkomen, stemmen in je hoofd, waanbeelden, depressies. Het mooie is dat er hulp voor is (zoals je dochter, verpleegkundige en andere hulpverleners) en mensen weer beter kunnen worden, ze functioneren weer in de maatschappij met een rugzak vol ervaring rijker. Dus ik hoop niet dat ze jou dan een pilletje geven.
Waar ik wel veel moeite mee heb is dat mensen op de drugs volledig doordraaien en ik zou er meer voor zijn deze mensen niet tussen de normale(wat is normaal) clienten te plaatsen voor behandeling. Willen ze dan niet afkicken of geholpen worden, tja en dan een pilletje. Het is verleidelijk om dat als de oplossing te zien. Maar wie wat bepaald dat, ik gelukkig niet.
gr. Joyce :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb steeds jaren ervaring in de sociale sector,en heb al veel gezien.
Zo heb ik jaren geleden ook eens meegemaakt in een rusthuis dat hulpverleners de patienten met eigen handen slaan en op een brutale manier aanpakte.Resident moest naar toilet en had teveel achter elkaar gebeld vandaar.Oké het was toen heel druk en er was een personeels tekort maar dan nog.Als ik zoiets zie collega of niet ik ga er direkt op af,zoiets kan niet door de beugel.zelf heb ik het nog niet meegemaakt dat ik werd aangevallen.Maar kan wel zeggen door de jaren heen,als je deze job niet met hart en ziel doet,dat je het TOTAAL niet volhoud zowel mentaal/fysiek.Wat ik ook vind dat je veel moet pikken van patienten als je zelf in die sector werkt,vandaar dat je harder moet worden voor jezelf.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Klopt allemaal. Maar dat personeels tekort is er nog steeds. En dat zal wel nooit opgelost worden. Het is allemaal een kwestie van geld.
@ Joyce En natuurlijk bedoel ik niet de mensen met een "psygisch griepje". Mensen die kunnen genezen. Mijn meis werkt met mensen die echt niet meer te genezen zijn. Waarbij door therapie en medicijnen de boel binnen het houdbare gehouden wordt. Dus niet "en leefde nog lang en gelukkig." En dan zeg ik stekker er uit. En inderdaad dan kun je het personeel en het geld inzetten bij de mensen die door goede begeleiding en hulp wel te genezen zijn. Mijn mening blijft hard!!! Ik weet het.....

Gr Ikke

----------


## Joyce137

Hoi Ikke
Werkt jou dochter in een tbs kliniek?? Zo ja dan deel ik je mening, wat betreft dat psychische griepje, noem het maar liever een griepepidemie, door de verharding in de maatschappij( overvallen, agressie, recessie, ontslag)komen steeds meer mensen knel te zitten en doen een beroep op de hulpverleners. Dan is het toch heel mooi dat deze mensen er zijn. groet, Joyce

----------


## Joyce137

Hoi Dotito,
Volgens mij ben jij zo een mens dat zich met hart en ziel inzet voor de medemens, daar heb ik veel bewondering voor. Wordt alsjeblieft niet harder voor je zelf, maar leer duidelijk je grenzen aan te geven (dat probeer ik ook in mijn privé leven, dus ja, wie ben ik die dit zegt) Geen enkel mens heeft recht over de grenzen van de andere te gaan, patiënt of hulpverlener dat maakt niet uit. Dus je hoeft het niet te pikken als de patient onredelijk is, maar misschien kun je achter het waarom komen. 
Wens je veel succes met je werk.
Gr. Joyce :Cool:

----------


## dotito

Hallo Joyce,

Sluit me volledig bij u aan dat je zegt dat je u grenzen moet stellen,dat wou ik er eigenlijk mee bedoelen.En wat je zei van;geen enkel mens heeft recht van over een ander zijn grenzen te gaan daar heb je 100 percent gelijk mee.
Moet wel je wel zeggen dat ik momenteel niet werk maar arbeidsongeschikt ben,maar dat ik al veel in de loop van de jaren heb gezien.En bedankt voor het complimentje.

Lieve groet Do

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Joyce,

Nee, niet in een TBS clinic. Het is vergelijkbaar, alleen zijn deze mensen nog niet veroordeeld. En ik zou willen dat er in een TBS clinic alleen maar "griepjes" zaten. Een groot deel van deze mensen is echt niet meer te genezen. De instelling waar zij haar oplijding volgt heeft ook één van de TBS clinieken onder beheer.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Zelf niet meegemaakt, ken ook verder niemand die in een zorginstelling woont, dus kom er eigenlijk ook nooit. Maar geloof best dat agressie en geweld ook daar voorkomt!

----------


## yveresse

Ik hoor over agressie en geweld tegenover verzoregende en verplegende personeel, zelf heb ik niet lang geleden een harde klap gekregen op mijn flank van een fisiotherapeut die ik liever niet met naam wil noemen, omdat ik volgens hem zijn behandeling die hij uitvoerde op mijn lichaam verstoord door zijn hand weg te duwen, bij een zogenoemde triggerpoint therapie

----------


## motorwybe

Heb inderdaad in een zorgcentrum stevige agressie meegemaakt.
Maar dan niet van de kant van de zorgers, maar van de kant van bewoner.
Vloeken en schelden omdat mevrouw zich niet wilde (laten) douchen of wassen en begon te stinken door diahree etc.
Hulde voor het geduld waarmee de zorg hiermee omging, ondanks het feit dat ze aan tijden gebonden waren..

----------


## ikke64

@motrwybe,

Wat je hier aanhaald is zeker geen uitzondering. Eerder regel. De meeste senioren gaan bij voorkeur niet schoon door het leven. Zijn vaak te smerig om aan te pakken en stinken oa door genoemde oorzaak, vaak een uur tegen de wind in. Ook agressie richting verpleegkundig personeel is daarbij geen uitzondering.

Gr Ikke

----------

